# divX5.1



## Tob (26. April 2002)

Hi
ich habe jetzt versuch den neuen divX5.1 auf meinem SuseLinux7.2 system zu installieren aber wenn ich den Instalationsanweisungen folge und :
./install.sh
eingebe bekomme ich nur die meldung:
/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 is not a symbolic link

was tun ?!?!?!

tob


----------



## SirSalomon (27. April 2002)

Das sagt Dir, das die Datei kein Link, sondern eine "echte" Datei ist.

Was Du jetzt probieren kannst, setzte einen Link auf die Datei, wobei Du die "Endung" .1 weg läßt. Das sollte helfen.


----------



## Tob (27. April 2002)

Ok Danke ich werds mal ausprobieren, falls es funktioniert, was ich hoffe, drängt sich mir doch noch eine Frage auf : Warum ?

tob


----------



## Tob (28. April 2002)

Ich habs ausprobiert, aber es geht nicht weil die Datei libexpat.so schon existiert, als "echte" Datei. Und ich weiss ja nicht ob ich die einfach löschen kann ohne dass das probleme gibt ?!?!?!

tob


----------

